# [solved] emerge hal schlägt fehl

## absynth

Hier mal die Log file..bzw das ende, von ihr

```
file:///usr/share/sgml/docbook/xsl-stylesheets/html/glossary.xsl:0: error : Unknown node type 146071568

file:///usr/share/sgml/docbook/xsl-stylesheets/html/math.xsl:5: element stylesheet: error : Reference to namespace 'mml' not in scope

test "x" = "x" || ( cd . && cp  html )

gtk-doc: Fixing cross-references

cd . && gtkdoc-fixxref --module-dir=html --html-dir=/usr/share/gtk-doc/html 

touch html-build.stamp

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1/doc/api/libhal'

Making all in libhal-storage

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1/doc/api/libhal-storage'

gtk-doc: Scanning header files

if grep -l '^..*$' ./libhal-storage.types > /dev/null 2>&1 ; then \

       CC="/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -I../../.. -I../../..   -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -rdynamic -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare" LD="/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -rdynamic -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Wl,--as-needed " CFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="-ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   ../../../libhal-storage/libhal-storage.la " gtkdoc-scangobj  --module=libhal-storage --output-dir=. ; \

   else \

       cd . ; \

       for i in libhal-storage.args libhal-storage.hierarchy libhal-storage.interfaces libhal-storage.prerequisites libhal-storage.signals ; do \

               test -f $i || touch $i ; \

       done \

   fi

cd . && \

     gtkdoc-scan --module=libhal-storage --source-dir=../../../libhal-storage --ignore-headers=""  

touch scan-build.stamp

gtk-doc: Rebuilding template files

cd . && gtkdoc-mktmpl --module=libhal-storage 

###Can't parse args for function libhal_storage_policy_new: void) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_free          (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_set_icon_path    (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIcon icon,const char *path) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_set_icon_mapping (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIconPair *pairs) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char         *libhal_storage_policy_lookup_icon       (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIcon icon) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_UNKNOWN     = 0x00,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_IDE         = 0x01,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_SCSI        = 0x02,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_USB         = 0x03,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_IEEE1394    = 0x04,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_CCW         = 0x05} LibHalDriveBus;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_REMOVABLE_DISK        = 0x00,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_DISK                  = 0x01,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_CDROM                 = 0x02,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_FLOPPY                = 0x03,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_TAPE                  = 0x04,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_COMPACT_FLASH         = 0x05,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_MEMORY_STICK          = 0x06,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_SMART_MEDIA           = 0x07,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_SD_MMC                = 0x08,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_CAMERA                = 0x09,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_PORTABLE_AUDIO_PLAYER = 0x0a,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_ZIP                   = 0x0b,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_JAZ                   = 0x0c,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_FLASHKEY              = 0x0d,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_MO                    = 0x0e} LibHalDriveType;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDROM       = 0x00001,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDR         = 0x00002,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDRW        = 0x00004,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDRAM      = 0x00008,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDROM      = 0x00010,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDR        = 0x00020,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDRW       = 0x00040,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSR    = 0x00080,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRW   = 0x00100,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRDL  = 0x00200,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRWDL = 0x00400,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDROM       = 0x00800,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDR         = 0x01000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDRE        = 0x02000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDROM    = 0x04000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDR      = 0x08000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDRW     = 0x10000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MRW         = 0x20000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MRWW        = 0x40000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MO          = 0x80000} LibHalDriveCdromCaps;LibHalDrive         *libhal_drive_from_udi                    (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,const char *udi

###Can't parse args for function libhal_drive_policy_compute_display_name: LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char                *libhal_drive_policy_compute_icon_name    (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalVolume        *volume,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t          libhal_drive_policy_is_mountable            (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_desired_mount_point (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_mount_options       (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_mount_fs            (LibHalDrive      *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char               **libhal_drive_find_all_volumes (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,LibHalDrive   *drive,int      *num_volumes

###Can't parse args for function libhal_drive_policy_default_get_mount_root: LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t  libhal_drive_policy_default_use_managed_keyword           (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char        *libhal_drive_policy_default_get_managed_keyword_primary   (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char        *libhal_drive_policy_default_get_managed_keyword_secondary (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;typedef enum {LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_MOUNTABLE_FILESYSTEM,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_PARTITION_TABLE,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_RAID_MEMBER,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_CRYPTO,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_UNKNOWN,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_OTHER} LibHalVolumeUsage;typedef enum {LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDROM       = 0x00,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDR         = 0x01,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDRW        = 0x02,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDROM      = 0x03,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDRAM      = 0x04,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDR        = 0x05,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDRW       = 0x06,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSR    = 0x07,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSRW   = 0x08,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSR_DL = 0x09,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDROM       = 0x0a,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDR         = 0x0b,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDRE        = 0x0c,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDROM    = 0x0d,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDR      = 0x0e,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDRW     = 0x0f,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_MO          = 0x10,} LibHalVolumeDiscType;LibHalVolume     *libhal_volume_from_udi                      (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,const char *udi

###Can't parse args for function libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_type: LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_uint64_t     libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_start    (LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_uint64_t     libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_size     (LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t       libhal_volume_should_ignore                  (LibHalVolume     *volume

touch tmpl-build.stamp

gtk-doc: Building XML

cd . && \

   gtkdoc-mkdb --module=libhal-storage --source-dir=../../../libhal-storage --output-format=xml --expand-content-files="" --main-sgml-file=libhal-storage-docs.xml --sgml-mode --output-format=xml

WARNING: Parameter described in source code comment block but does not exist -

         FUNCTION: libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_type Parameter: volume.

###Can't parse args for function libhal_storage_policy_new: void) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_free          (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_set_icon_path    (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIcon icon,const char *path) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;void                 libhal_storage_policy_set_icon_mapping (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIconPair *pairs) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char         *libhal_storage_policy_lookup_icon       (LibHalStoragePolicy *policy,LibHalStoragePolicyIcon icon) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_UNKNOWN     = 0x00,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_IDE         = 0x01,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_SCSI        = 0x02,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_USB         = 0x03,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_IEEE1394    = 0x04,LIBHAL_DRIVE_BUS_CCW         = 0x05} LibHalDriveBus;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_REMOVABLE_DISK        = 0x00,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_DISK                  = 0x01,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_CDROM                 = 0x02,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_FLOPPY                = 0x03,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_TAPE                  = 0x04,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_COMPACT_FLASH         = 0x05,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_MEMORY_STICK          = 0x06,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_SMART_MEDIA           = 0x07,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_SD_MMC                = 0x08,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_CAMERA                = 0x09,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_PORTABLE_AUDIO_PLAYER = 0x0a,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_ZIP                   = 0x0b,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_JAZ                   = 0x0c,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_FLASHKEY              = 0x0d,LIBHAL_DRIVE_TYPE_MO                    = 0x0e} LibHalDriveType;typedef enum {LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDROM       = 0x00001,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDR         = 0x00002,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_CDRW        = 0x00004,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDRAM      = 0x00008,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDROM      = 0x00010,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDR        = 0x00020,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDRW       = 0x00040,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSR    = 0x00080,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRW   = 0x00100,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRDL  = 0x00200,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_DVDPLUSRWDL = 0x00400,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDROM       = 0x00800,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDR         = 0x01000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_BDRE        = 0x02000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDROM    = 0x04000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDR      = 0x08000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_HDDVDRW     = 0x10000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MRW         = 0x20000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MRWW        = 0x40000,LIBHAL_DRIVE_CDROM_CAPS_MO          = 0x80000} LibHalDriveCdromCaps;LibHalDrive         *libhal_drive_from_udi                    (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,const char *udi

###Can't parse args for function libhal_drive_policy_compute_display_name: LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char                *libhal_drive_policy_compute_icon_name    (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalVolume        *volume,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t          libhal_drive_policy_is_mountable            (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_desired_mount_point (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_mount_options       (LibHalDrive         *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;const char          *libhal_drive_policy_get_mount_fs            (LibHalDrive      *drive,LibHalStoragePolicy *policy) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char               **libhal_drive_find_all_volumes (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,LibHalDrive   *drive,int      *num_volumes

###Can't parse args for function libhal_drive_policy_default_get_mount_root: LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t  libhal_drive_policy_default_use_managed_keyword           (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char        *libhal_drive_policy_default_get_managed_keyword_primary   (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;char        *libhal_drive_policy_default_get_managed_keyword_secondary (LibHalContext *hal_ctx) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;typedef enum {LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_MOUNTABLE_FILESYSTEM,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_PARTITION_TABLE,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_RAID_MEMBER,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_CRYPTO,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_UNKNOWN,LIBHAL_VOLUME_USAGE_OTHER} LibHalVolumeUsage;typedef enum {LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDROM       = 0x00,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDR         = 0x01,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_CDRW        = 0x02,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDROM      = 0x03,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDRAM      = 0x04,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDR        = 0x05,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDRW       = 0x06,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSR    = 0x07,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSRW   = 0x08,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_DVDPLUSR_DL = 0x09,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDROM       = 0x0a,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDR         = 0x0b,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_BDRE        = 0x0c,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDROM    = 0x0d,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDR      = 0x0e,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_HDDVDRW     = 0x0f,LIBHAL_VOLUME_DISC_TYPE_MO          = 0x10,} LibHalVolumeDiscType;LibHalVolume     *libhal_volume_from_udi                      (LibHalContext *hal_ctx,const char *udi

###Can't parse args for function libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_type: LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_uint64_t     libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_start    (LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_uint64_t     libhal_volume_get_msdos_part_table_size     (LibHalVolume     *volume) LIBHAL_DEPRECATED;dbus_bool_t       libhal_volume_should_ignore                  (LibHalVolume     *volume

4% symbol docs coverage (3 symbols documented, 0 symbols incomplete, 72 not documented)

See libhal-storage-undocumented.txt for a list of missing docs.

The doc coverage percentage doesn't include intro sections.

touch sgml-build.stamp

gtk-doc: Building HTML

rm -rf ./html 

mkdir ./html

cd ./html && gtkdoc-mkhtml libhal-storage ../libhal-storage-docs.xml

Computing chunks...

Writing libhal-storage-libhal-storage.html for refentry(libhal-storage-libhal-storage)

Writing rn01.html for reference

Writing ix01.html for index

Writing license.html for appendix(license)

Writing index.html for book(index)

Writing index.sgml for book(index)

Writing libhal-storage.devhelp for book(index)

Writing libhal-storage.devhelp2 for book(index)

error : Unknown node type 0

/usr/bin/gtkdoc-mkhtml: line 46: 24291 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /usr/bin/xsltproc --nonet --xinclude --stringparam gtkdoc.bookname $module --stringparam gtkdoc.version "1.8" $gtkdocdir/gtk-doc.xsl $document

make[4]: *** [html-build.stamp] Fehler 139

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1/doc/api/libhal-storage'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1/doc/api'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/work/hal-0.5.9.1'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3618:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "make failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   make failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## absynth

deswegen, kann ich leider nicht gimp installieren, weil ich dafür hal brauche

----------

## Knieper

Bei 2.4.2 ist es vom dbus-Useflag abhaengig. Kann man getrost weglassen:

```

        dbus? ( dev-libs/dbus-glib

                sys-apps/hal )

```

----------

## absynth

aha, also brauch ich gar keinen hal deamon für gimp

----------

## Knieper

 *absynth wrote:*   

> aha, also brauch ich gar keinen hal deamon für gimp

 

Noe, braucht man nicht - eigentlich braucht man den ueberhaupt nicht.

----------

